# Fallowfen Gundogs



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Anybody here had anything to do with them past or present? Im going to view a Labrador Retriever litter on Saturday night..the Sire is called Moss and he is from Fallowfen gundogs : victory:

Here he is...

http://gallery.fallowfen.com/displayimage.php?album=4&pos=2 

James


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah i bought a dog from them a few years ago. Wouldnt again.

Didnt get to see mum (apparently she had been taken away from the house completely, god knows where she was) and was promised a choice of at least 4 pups but got there and was handed a pup a told that this was all they had left and i could take it or they had plenty of other people who would. In hindsight we should have walked (pup turned out to be no good in the ring, awful conformation) but we were fairly new to showing and buying dogs then and we'd driven four hours to go and see this pup...


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> Yeah i bought a dog from them a few years ago. Wouldnt again.
> 
> Didnt get to see mum (apparently she had been taken away from the house completely, god knows where she was) and was promised a choice of at least 4 pups but got there and was handed a pup a told that this was all they had left and i could take it or they had plenty of other people who would. In hindsight we should have walked (pup turned out to be no good in the ring, awful conformation) but we were fairly new to showing and buying dogs then and we'd driven four hours to go and see this pup...


Thats probably because they are working dogs and not showdogs, they have FTCH lines. I dont know everything about dogs but i know these are purely working dogs - the sire Moss is Stud to this litter of Labs which are going to either working homes or pet homes.

Im viewing a litter on Saturday, they are NOT showdogs though. The mother lives in the house with them - they obviously paid a stud fee for Moss. I know alot about these dogs already so i'll see what happens on Saturday, cheers : victory:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

agreed there working dogs not show are total different breed in some ways compared to show labs  Havnet heard of this kennel myself, just remember not to carried away with cute puppies, check paper work is correct and the puppies are all healthy and happy


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

The breed i bought wasnt a labrador and there isn't any distinction between the show/working type of the breed. Though, regardless of the "type" of dog they breed the way they dealt with the sale of the pup is disgusting IMO.. But hey ho :whistling2:

I read the OP to understand you were buying a dog from them directly but i see thats not the case. They have a number of lovely stud dogs, moss is the yellow labrador i believe? He's a lovely looking dog, im sure you will get a very nice pup :2thumb:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> agreed there working dogs not show are total different breed in some ways compared to show labs  Havnet heard of this kennel myself, just remember not to carried away with cute puppies, check paper work is correct and the puppies are all healthy and happy


Cheers, im going to be taking my camera with me - theres only 2 yellow dogs left out of a litter of 12 black n yellows. 



Myjb23 said:


> The breed i bought wasnt a labrador and there isn't any distinction between the show/working type of the breed. Though, regardless of the "type" of dog they breed the way they dealt with the sale of the pup is disgusting IMO.. But hey ho :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I read the OP to understand you were buying a dog from them directly but i see thats not the case. They have a number of lovely stud dogs, moss is the yellow labrador i believe? He's a lovely looking dog, im sure you will get a very nice pup :2thumb:


Yeah Moss is the sire to the pups, cheers : victory:


----------



## Rastwyke Labradors (Feb 9, 2012)

*Moss of Fallowfen Rastwyke Labradors reply*

Originally Posted by Myjb23 
Yeah i bought a dog from them a few years ago. Wouldnt again.

Didnt get to see mum (apparently she had been taken away from the house completely, god knows where she was) and was promised a choice of at least 4 pups but got there and was handed a pup a told that this was all they had left and i could take it or they had plenty of other people who would. In hindsight we should have walked (pup turned out to be no good in the ring, awful conformation) but we were fairly new to showing and buying dogs then and we'd driven four hours to go and see this pup...


@ Myjb23 ,Why would you buy a dog you are wanting to show from a GUNDOG breeder ?then admit you didnt know what you were doing and then slag off the conformity of the dog you had bought it wasnt sold as a show dog DUH!!! ,gundogs are purpose bred for there drive, stamina and hunting ability it is very rare a show dog have these quality's but it does happen every now again , i have a dog from a litter from Moss and she is an outstanding gundog winning many awards in gundog working tests and we also found Philip and Amanda most helpful when deciding which dog to use, you didnt have to buy the puppy and nobody forced you ! if you would like a gundog follow this link Home | Field Trial World


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow old thread revival :shock:


----------

